# got plenty of fiddlers



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Got about 300 fiddler crabs all 3 different kind of species blue greenish with yellow claws and the red claws i went out to palafox pier a.k.a the "pinfish sanctuary " saw about 15 sheeps and one massive bull but didnt get any bites at all guess they had lockjaw or something. Im curious if i could use the fiddlers in the surf for pomps as well ? Im having a hard time getting rid of them to the sheepies im willing to help someone out with the bait if they could show me some tricks to catching these tricky bastards Send a pm if interested


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hit fort pickens with those crabs and you shouldn't have any problems. Also try shrimp and be patient.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks randyguy for the useful info


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

from what i read, randygut catches fish all the time. take his advice.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Randyguy catches them sheepies.


----------



## bathman (Jul 19, 2014)

how did you get 300 fiddlers, you trapping them?


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

No sir no traps just doing it the old way with a shovel and hitting some spots that produce alot this time of year. It took me about 7 hrs to get that many


----------



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

Ft Pickens is a good spot, fish from sand casting to east side of old pier, no need to fight the crowd of out of towners on the pier.


----------

